# Happy Birthday AltogetherLovely



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 19, 2010)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 03-19-2010:

-AltogetherLovely (born 1985, Age: 25)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## dudley (Mar 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Berean (Mar 19, 2010)

*Happy Birthday, Rachel!*


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 19, 2010)

Happy birthday.... and many more.


----------



## Michael (Mar 19, 2010)

Have a happy birthday!


----------



## TimV (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey, little sis! Enjoy the day!


----------



## smhbbag (Mar 20, 2010)

She says thanks to everybody. Her best friend from her hometown is staying with us for the weekend as a present. 

Also, we learned last night that the best gifts truly are not things bought in a store. Her friend gave her a few odd assortments and girly craft-like things that she had lying around the house. Rachel absolutely loved them. I've only seen her more excited when she was given her engagement ring 

So a lesson to us all - a personal visit and thoughtfully given odds and ends can make for a better birthday than any hallmark or retail gift card


----------



## Skyler (Mar 20, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------

